# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Ríos con Vida y WWF apoyan la suspensión de la pesca de la anguila en Andalucía

## F. Lázaro

http://iagua.es/2010/11/rios-con-vid...-en-andalucia/

Las organizaciones WWF y Ríos con Vida felicitan a la Junta de Andalucía por la reciente aprobación del Plan de Recuperación de la anguila. Entre las medidas previstas, se fija una moratoria de diez años para la pesca de anguilas y angulas, salvo en el caso de engorde en piscifactorías.

El Plan de Recuperación de la anguila, aprobado por decreto, da cumplimiento al Reglamento de la Unión Europea para la preservación de esta especie, cuyas capturas en Andalucía se han reducido en un 98 por ciento durante las tres últimas décadas. Ríos con Vida y WWF aplauden sin reservas esta medida, absolutamente imprescindible para la recuperación de una especie definitoria del río Guadalquivir.

El objetivo principal de la normativa es garantizar como mínimo que un 40 por ciento de las anguilas adultas regresen al mar para completar su ciclo biológico, tras pasar sus primeros años en el río (cuando aún se les denomina angulas). La especie procede del Mar de los Sargazos, y regresa a esa misma zona del Atlántico central para reproducirse.

La anguila se encuentra catalogada dentro de la Lista Roja de la Unión Internacional de la Conservación de la Naturaleza (UICN) por ser una especie en peligro crítico de extinción. Apenas queda un 2% de su población histórica. La anguila está protegida también por el convenio sobre el Comercio Internacional de Especies Amenazadas de Fauna y Flora Silvestre (CITES) que controla el tráfico ilegal de las especies.

La gravísima situación de la anguila responde a factores de contaminación ambiental y construcción de presas en los ríos, pero también a la sobrepesca ilegal que durante décadas ha sufrido la especie. Ríos con Vida y WWF recuerdan que la anguila ha sido objeto de una masacre sostenida por parte de pescadores, la mayoría de ellos furtivos, que emplean redes mosquiteras de menos de un milímetro de luz de malla que ocasionan múltiples daños ecológicos. Estas redes atrapan prácticamente cualquier angula que pretenda subir por el río, además de una gran cantidad de alevines de otras especies de peces e invertebrados.

La moratoria andaluza no ha sido bien acogida por los pescadores afectados, un colectivo no profesional que se dedica de manera ilegal a la captura de esta especie en la época de entrada, fundamentalmente en otoño e invierno. Al respecto, Ríos con Vida y WWF solicitan un ejercicio de responsabilidad, sensatez y conciencia ambiental a estos pescadores y a los alcaldes de la zona, así como permeabilizar los obstáculos de las presas de Alcalá del Río y Cantillana, que han cortado el acceso de la anguila a sus ríos.

Pedro Brufao, Presidente de Ríos con Vida, comenta: consideramos que la medida aprobada por la Junta de Andalucía es vital para la supervivencia de la anguila y no criminaliza a nadie, salvo a aquellos pescadores que, de forma ilegal, compiten deslealmente por un recurso escaso con pescadores que sí cumplen las normas.

Por su parte, Raúl García, Responsable de Pesquerías de WWF España, afirma: La pesca de angula en el Guadalquivir se ha reducido de 40.000 a 300 kg en los últimos 25 años. ¿A qué debemos esperar para evitar su desaparición definitiva? Si no suspendemos ahora su captura, la perderemos para siempre como sucedió ya con el esturión, y los pescadores se quedarán sin empleo definitivamente. Y concluye: Instamos a otras Comunidades Autónomas, como Galicia o Asturias, a que emprendan pasos similares con urgencia.

Fuente.- WWF

----------


## perdiguera

En el Mar Menor ya no quedan anguilas, ni caballitos de mar, ni zorros, ni lenguados.
La pesca, mejor dicho los pescadores, lo han esquilmado todo.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo pensaba que hacia tiempo que no habia anguilas en Andalucia, me alegro por estar equivocado y lpor la noticia

----------


## Salut

> En el Mar Menor ya no quedan anguilas, ni caballitos de mar, ni zorros, ni lenguados.
> La pesca, mejor dicho los pescadores, lo han esquilmado todo.


Y los nitratos imagino que han hecho el resto de la faena   :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

> Y los nitratos imagino que han hecho el resto de la faena


No creas, las aguas, visualmente, están más limpias que nunca.
La rambla del Albujón, la que concentraría los pesticidas, nitratos, posfatos y demás m**rdas de los regadíos gota a gota, no suele llevar agua casi nunca.
El resto de ramblas que viertan al Mar Menor, El Beal y Los Belones, no recorren terrenos agrícolas y lo único que llevan en arrastre son escombros de minería antigua.

----------


## Salut

Uhm... bueno, yo los datos de los que disponía son del Esquema de Temas Importantes de la CHS:




> *Contaminación por nitratos y pesticidas, disminución de la calidad físico-química en el Campo de Cartagena. Afección al Mar Menor*
> 
> [...]
> 
> En el Campo de Cartagena se han definido cuatro acuíferos principales constituidos por materiales permeables pertenecientes al: Tortoniense, Andaluciense, Plioceno y Cuaternario. Existe, en ciertas zonas, una conexión hidráulica entre acuíferos, que se ha visto incrementada por la construcción de pozos en la zona, los que han conectado el agua de los distintos acuíferos, produciendo que la contaminación por nitratos del acuífero más superficial que es quien recibe los retornos de riego (Cuaternario) haya sido traspasada a acuíferos de niveles inferiores (Plioceno).
> 
> Por otra parte existe también una conexión entre la masa de agua del Campo de Cartagena y la laguna del Mar Menor. Las elevadas concentraciones de nitratos en el acuífero Cuaternario y Plioceno del Campo de Cartagena, con extensas zonas con más de 200 y 300 mg/l, son un aporte adicional de nutrientes a la laguna del Mar Menor, ya que se estima en 5 hm3/año los aportes subterráneos al Mar Menor.
> 
> 
> ...


De todas formas, los datos podrían estar bastante desactualizados -son de los primeros 2000-, y también hay que decir que si la entrada de nutrientes se mantiene dentro de ciertos límites, más que matar la vida acuática lo que hace es favorecer a algunas especies.

La verdad es que las mayores capturas se suelen realizar en lagos ligeramente eutrofizados.

No se si será el caso de las anguilas u otros que citabas antes, o si estos estarían entre los perjudicados.


Pero bueno, dada la elevadísima presión de veraneantes de todo tipo y pelaje -pescadores incluidos- es muy probable que la causa sea más bien la que indicas.

----------

